# Where do I go from here? Do I quit?



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Okay, Well I received my second u/s report....very different from the first.

New u/s report....? Where did it go? Should I be happy?
Right lobe is 5.3 X 2.3 X 2.3cm
Left lobe is 5.7 X 2.2 X 2.3cm
Isthmust id 5mm
Gland parenchyma is markedly, diffusely heterogeneous.
It is not possible to define a discrete curcumscribed nodule with certainty.
Reccomend repeat u/s in one year.

So now what? No one has called me about my blood work, my u/s says they see nothing now. I am so confused??? Should I just wait a year like it says? I guess no one seems to think my blood work is remarkable...and my u/s says it's fine. I just don't know.

Any advice would be helful? What would you do.
Below is my blood work & previous u/s
Sorry....I think I have posted all over the place. :ashamed0002:

Blood work:
Microsomal TPO-Ab 122 H (<35 IU/ml)
Prolactin Diluted 3.6 (3.3 - 26.7 ng/ml)
T3 Free Non-Dialysis 3.3 (2.0 - 4.8 pg/ml)
T4 Free Non-Dialysis 1.3 (0.8 - 1.7 ng/dl)
Thyro globulin 5 (<56 ng/ml)
Thyroglobulin Antibodies 1266 H (<41 IU/ml)

AND my FNA report:
Non-diagnostic. Repeat FNA recommended
Cells Present:
follicular cells: rare <--what is this???
macrophages
lymphocytes

1.4cm firm nodule

My ultrasound 6 months ago:
Right lobe is heterogeneous. In the mid pole there is a 1.4 X 1.5 X 1.3 nodule that has a thin hypoechoic rim and is heterogeneous otherwise.
Right size... 4.3 X 2.0 X 2.1 cm

Left lobe is heterogeneous, but no descrete cysts or nodules are seen.
Left lobe .... 4.3 X 1.9 X 1.9 cm

Isthmus: 0.5 cm


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I would still see an Endo and get his/her opinion. Your antibodies are high and that is indicating something is going on. It is better to be safe than sorry.

I emailed you info on another Endo.

Best Regards,
Patti


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

So, do I have this right--the FNA in question was on the nodule which has now disappeared?

If so, it's good news that the nodule is gone. And yes, that happens sometimes.

However, your thyroid is somewhat larger--with the antibodies you have the best guess (and I am not a doctor) at the reason would be due to inflammation from those.

The issue is treatment. Your fT4 and FT3 are both mid-range (your TSH is _____ I don't see it here) making it difficult for a doctor to prescribe thyroid replacement medication because those could easily cross over into hyper ranges at low doses.

You're in a bit of a "watch and wait" holding pattern, I think. In the meantime, get your second opinion. You might find an endo willing to cool the inflammation and antibodies with a low dose of T4


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Lainey - Yes, the FNA was ordered for the nodule that now seems to have dissappeared. How does that happen (I really am curious)? I am glad, but hesitant that it's just, poof, gone...lol . For something to cause such a stir to now be gone..lol I guess it's there in black and white, and that should be enough.

I did notice that the measurements of the two lobes have increased in size...does that matter? How does that happen? Again, I am happy that nothing scary was found, just questioning if I am pushing/looking for something that isn't there. 
Maybe I am just plain crazy...lol

Thanks for the insight.

Desert bloom....got the endo referral. Thanks again! I am not sure where I will go from here. I'm not sure how this whole roller coaster started and at what point I should get off...lol. Thank goodness it's Friday! A long week of waiting...with more questions than answers really..lol

-Christi


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Christinals said:


> Okay, Well I received my second u/s report....very different from the first.
> 
> New u/s report....? Where did it go? Should I be happy?
> Right lobe is 5.3 X 2.3 X 2.3cm
> ...


You already know my opinion and I place little value in the ultra-sound when it comes to the thyroid. There are limitations technologically and human.


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Andros - You think I should still pursue the RAIU? Do you think my Dr. (after the latest results) would order that test for me? I do agree with you on the u/s. I think I have backed myself up in corner. lol

Thanks again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Christinals said:


> Andros - You think I should still pursue the RAIU? Do you think my Dr. (after the latest results) would order that test for me? I do agree with you on the u/s. I think I have backed myself up in corner. lol
> 
> Thanks again.


If you want to find out whether you have cancer or not I believe you should push for RAIU. Yes.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

If your doctor will not order the RAIU, see someone who will. It sounds like you already have a good referral from someone else here. Make sure you get copies of all the tests they have already done, and take them with you to the appointment.
Are you willing to live with your current symptoms for the next year? What about the possibility that they may get worse or that you may have an easily treatable form of cancer now? If you are, then quit. Wait a year and see what happens. If not, it's time to take your treatment in your own hands.
I know I let doctors ignore me far too long. Let them wait until I was so sick I had to be hospitalized that they took me seriously. Missed out on a whole lot of living. Keep wondering how much of what I went through could have been prevented if I had seen an endo who knew something about thyroid disease in the first place.


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

If there isn't a nodule..there can't be cancer correct?
The RAIU will not prove/disprove cancer correct?

Anyway, I have an appt with a new Endo next week.
I will take all of my results with me request an RAIU.
AND new blood work and make sure ALL screens are run.
Any "scientific" names of the screenings I should ask for?

Like nodules dissappearing, could my TgAb & TPO-ab improve on its own?
From what I have read about Tgab the answer is NO.

-Christi


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Saw a new Endo today.
She looked at my blood work and said it's quite possible that I have Hashi's.
Probably at the beginning stages. I asked her about the nodule here today/gone tomorrow. She is going to do an ultrasound in office on Weds afternoon and *IF* there's anything suspicious, she is going to send me for RAIU first and then FNA. She has started me on Synthroid (75) and is retesting my blood in mid October.

Oh and My latest TSH was normal 1.4 (she gave me that info while I was there)

So can anyone tell me thier experience with Synthroid?

Oh yeah, I asked about panic disorders and she said that has nothing to do with the thyroid...expecially hypo/Hashi's. Any thoughts?

Thanks everyone.

Thanks Andros - And I asked for the RAIU - so I hope to get that going if need be.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

That's great! I'm glad you were able to get in and see someone.

I just started Synthroid eight weeks ago and so far so good. I get a little headache almost every day, but it usually goes away. I have also felt a little dizzy off and on. Overall though, I feel so much better than I did. You usually need to be on it for about six to eight weeks for the full effect to be noticed.

As for the panic attacks, I think with thyroid everyone has some different symptoms. I have Graves' and Hashi's and I have had bad anxiety off and on for years. Now I finally know why!

Did she give you anything for the anxiety?


----------



## Christinals (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you for the referral. 
What strength Synthroid are you on?

No, my primary cary physician put me on ativan as needed...I don't really like it all that much, and to be honest, I have only taken it three times. Once I am in that "state of mind" and I think I am going to die, the last thing I want to do is take medication at that very moment...lol Do you take anything for anxiety? I can't remember if you had mentioned that.

I'm starting the meds tomorrow. She did indicate that it would take a month or two before I would see the effects of the Synthroid.

Again, Thanks! 
TSH was 1.4 normal


----------

